# Will not start



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

My van is based on an 02 Ducato, yesterday the starter battery was a bit flat, so I charged it over night. Today I reconnected it and tried again, it turned a few times, didn't start and then nothing. Nothing happens when I turn the key, there is plenty of power in the battery and I can not see a fuse gone, any ideas or is there a starter fuse I don't know about.

Help Ralph


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

It's worth checking that the engine to chassis earth lead is clean and tight with no sign of corrosion. also check the battery to earth lead where attached to the body/chassis.

Alec


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you get the lights up on the dash when you turn on. then if nothing happens it could well be that you will have to read your hand book or someone else will give it to you, that you will have to re-code your keys.due to the immobilisor.


cabby


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

alternator?


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Everything electrical still works, the battery has plenty of power (just charged it), it just will not turn over?

Ralph


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

does the central locking work from the key fob. still think this is an immobiliser prob.

cabby


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Could be, doesn't have central locking though

Ralph


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Ginamo said:


> It's worth checking that the engine to chassis earth lead is clean and tight with no sign of corrosion. also check the battery to earth lead where attached to the body/chassis.
> 
> Alec


Check the above first, then if you know what you are doing, get a pair of jump leads, connect the correct polarity one to the engine block and put the other one on the starter cable connection on the starter motor, or the output side of the starter solenoid.

That will give you a direct connection to the starter motor, if it turns over ok, you have a connection problem somewhere, perhaps the starter solenoid connections.

If it doesnt, the starters had it, but unlikely.

To check the polarity, look to see what terminal is connected to the chassis and what terminal is connected to the starter solenoid and do it the same way. Could be either a positive or negative earth depending on age of MH.

Regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

then have to ask has it got an immobiliser on the ignition. if not then it could well be the selenoid on the starter motor. 
ah see Johns cross have beaten me to it with instructions.


cabby


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Are you sure the battery is OK
can you check the voltage across it
The fact you say it struggled to turn would point to battery
The cold weather is perfect for killing off tired batteries


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, I will not be able to do anything until tomorrow but the battery is nearly new and I am confident it is not that, it could be the solenoid or I have done something to the Fiat standard immobiliser or there is a fuse I don't know about.

Ralph


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Might be stating the obvious but do you not have RAC or AA Homestart cover


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I think so, was just about to check but think I will leave it until the morning now, as the paperwork is in the van and it is very, very, cold out there.

Ralph


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*starting*

Hi Ralph,I had a similar problem on both my previous vans, a, 05 sundance and the on an 06 kontiki.In both cases the problem was caused by a very badly fitted Multi type terminal on the rearmost terminal of the battery (positive) where there is a multitude of connections to power the onboard electrical appliances/lights.
Because of this ill fitting attachment the battery does not give out the power required and it also sparks when it is trying too! (just as well it's a diesel engine) Anyway the last AA man found the fault and to rectify the fault he took the offending part off,filed in between the clamp and then put on a washer.When this was done and fitted back is was then able to pinch up tighter on the battery post/terminal and "hey presto" no more bad/no starting and no more AA man.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

*Re: starting*



metblue said:


> Hi Ralph,I had a similar problem on both my previous vans, a, 05 sundance and the on an 06 kontiki.In both cases the problem was caused by a very badly fitted Multi type terminal on the rearmost terminal of the battery (positive) where there is a multitude of connections to power the onboard electrical appliances/lights.
> Because of this ill fitting attachment the battery does not give out the power required and it also sparks when it is trying too! (just as well it's a diesel engine) Anyway the last AA man found the fault and to rectify the fault he took the offending part off,filed in between the clamp and then put on a washer.When this was done and fitted back is was then able to pinch up tighter on the battery post/terminal and "hey presto" no more bad/no starting and no more AA man.


Could very well be that, thanks

Ralph


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Have to say this seems like a battery connection is not tight enough.

Happened to me last Christmas. Drove 60 miles in the morning no problems. When I came to drive home in the afternoon the ignition came on but on firing the starter all the power just drained from the system.

I checked the battery connections and all seemed well but would not start.

When I rechecked the connections but this time put as much force as possible in trying to twist them one moved. 

The battery connections have to be on very tight to ensure that there is a good connection.

It felt good when the rest of the family cheered me as the car burst into life.

Derek


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hello Ralph-dot.
any joy yet starting the old bus up.let us know how you get on.

cabby


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all for your help, unable to find the fault and my back is playing me up, so I have a man coming to look, will let you all know how I get on later.
Not covered for home start, need to be over quarter of a mile from home.

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

To those who said it was an earth problem and those who thought it was but said nothing, as it had already been said, you were right. The earth from the gearbox to the body was loose, a ten min job to put right.

Ralph


----------



## Caroline (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi, had same trouble with ours after stopping to find our way in remote area and turned off ignition, on trying to re-start it wouldn't - just turned over............ nice AA man came and it was a fuse had blown - the hazard lights fuse - clever idea - won't let it start until fuse replaced!!!! (very clever when on a country road in a 24ft m/home with a trailer attached  
Never know it might be?


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We came across this problem with a friends van earlier this. There is on some models a large traction 175 amp fuse behind the battery. The fuse was not shown on the wiring digram. Main fiat dealer had not come across this before. Fiat did get the fuse after a lot of telephong around. Fuse was £4.75. This is a forklift type fuse so if you have a forklift repairers nearby they may be able to help. 

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

sounds like the starter motor to me, had similar happen to mine
Del


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

teensvan said:


> Hi
> 
> We came across this problem with a friends van earlier this. There is on some models a large traction 175 amp fuse behind the battery. The fuse was not shown on the wiring digram. Main fiat dealer had not come across this before. Fiat did get the fuse after a lot of telephong around. Fuse was £4.75. This is a forklift type fuse so if you have a forklift repairers nearby they may be able to help.
> 
> steve & ann. -------- teensvan


If ever you are stuck (and know where the fuse is!) depending on the type of fuse, you can always wrap some wire across it, strip a piece of old cable and get it going.


----------

